# Trane XE60 problem



## coldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello
I have a trane XE60 that will not come on.  The pilot light  is lit and the gas valve is in the on position.  I can turn the fan on by going to the on position on the thermostat or by rotating the heat sensor.  I cannot get the gas valve to open though - only the pilot light.  Please help..Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Nov 4, 2010)

There are a sequence of events that must occur prior to ignition of the burners.
This will require a voltmeter to troubleshoot.
First check to see if your getting a "call" for heat at the terminal strip inside the furnace.
Then see if inducer motor is running and closing the contacts on the pressure switch.
You also need to see if your hot surface ignitor is glowing and the flame sensor is in the path of the pilot light.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 4, 2010)

How old is this unit? Does you pilot burning  all the time or only on a call for heat.
 It sounds like you have a standing pilot with a thermocouple If you do, go to the furnace and find the R&W post. Jump the R&W post and see if your furnace 
 starts. If it does start then the problem is in the stat or wires going from the furnace to stat. If it does not start then the problem is in the furnace. If the problem is in the furnace check for open limit or roll-out switches, next check to see if you have 24 volt power at gas valve.  Let me know what you find. Later Paul


----------



## coldguy (Nov 5, 2010)

Pilot light runs all the time and is very strong.  When unit gets a call for heat I get 24 volts at the gas valve - but nothing but pilot light.  I think it has to be the gas valve.  Thanks for the replies.  What do you think??


----------



## coldguy (Nov 5, 2010)

replaced valve furnace works  thanks


----------

